# Fall/Autumn Pix



## officerripley (Sep 1, 2022)

Have some nice Fall/Autumn pix to share? Step right up.   Here's one to start:


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

You might want to ask Admin to relocate this thread to the Photography Forum...

I've posted these before they're all pictures I've taken myself in my neighbourhood...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## MountainRa (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 4, 2022)

Autumn in Seattle


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

our apple windfalls...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

The village


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 237905


Pam where do you find such pretty, high definition pictures? I keep thinking I've found nice pix, have tried a lot of different sites, and then when I look at 'em on my computer or upload 'em here, they don't look high def., kind of grainy. Maybe it's my computer?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Pam where do you find such pretty, high definition pictures? I keep thinking I've found nice pix, have tried a lot of different sites, and then when I look at 'em on my computer or upload 'em here, they don't look high def., kind of grainy. Maybe it's my computer?


You asked me that too.... but your pics are fine on my monitor. Maybe they just look bad on yours?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Pam where do you find such pretty, high definition pictures? I keep thinking I've found nice pix, have tried a lot of different sites, and then when I look at 'em on my computer or upload 'em here, they don't look high def., kind of grainy. Maybe it's my computer?


www.pinterest.com

Type in exactly what you are looking for in the Pinterest search engine.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 8, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> www.pinterest.com
> 
> Type in exactly what you are looking for in the Pinterest search engine.


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2022)

officerripley said:


> View attachment 238405


I wish I could be there right about now.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 8, 2022)

Taken an hour ago, but doesn't look much like fall.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## bowmore (Sep 9, 2022)

This was taken on a fall foliage train tour.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Picnic lunch in the village  pub garden at Autumn


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Our local Park


----------



## officerripley (Sep 9, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> You asked me that too.... but your pics are fine on my monitor. Maybe they just look bad on yours?


I think you're right, I think it's probably my monitor, it's a 14 inch laptop so maybe that's why.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I think you're right, I think it's probably my monitor, it's a 14 inch laptop so maybe that's why.


That shouldn't be..... I have the same thing. I don't know anything about changing resolutions, pixels, etc. but maybe yours are "off"?

Anyway, your photos look just fine!


----------



## officerripley (Sep 9, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I don't know anything about changing resolutions, pixels, etc. but maybe yours are "off"?


That would make sense, since I'm "off" myself!


----------



## Bella (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 9, 2022)

Tonight's sunset, guess since it is September this might qualify.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Tonight's sunset, guess since it is September this might qualify.
> View attachment 238537View attachment 238538View attachment 238539


Spectacular!!!


----------



## officerripley (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 10, 2022)

East Orange, Vermont.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 10, 2022)

Groton, Vermont.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2022)

Along with all  the colored fall leaves,  I think of the many historic  covered bridges in the NE.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2022)

These are the woods behind my house Taken in Autumn...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 10, 2022)

Autumn in Michigan


----------



## officerripley (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Right Now (Sep 11, 2022)

Love this one...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2022)

From my day trip to Vermont back in 2014.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Autumn in one of the fields next to my house..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Autumn in the mountains in Spain...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Autumn in the creek behind my house


----------



## officerripley (Sep 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Autumn in one of the fields next to my house..


Beautiful! I especially love the way the shadows fall.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/341077371793033289/


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2022)

https://www.fivespotgreenliving.com/autumn-harvest-punch-recipe/


----------



## Been There (Sep 13, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>





RadishRose said:


> This looks like one of the lanes on the farm I grew up on. Keep going around that bend and that's where Gramps and I built a wooden bridge over a stream so we could pull the wagon loaded with hay from the field behind it. It looks exactly like the same lane.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

A house down my lane....






The barn on a neighbouring farmers' land... I framed this myself for effect when I took it a couple or more years ago..


----------



## officerripley (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

The churchyard


----------



## officerripley (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

next nearest town...


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 16, 2022)

Bruce Trail Hamilton Ont


----------



## officerripley (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 24, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 241084


Beautiful; do you happen to know who the artist of this one is?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Beautiful; do you happen to know who the artist of this one is?


I think I found it yesterday on Tumblr or Facebook without any description. Apparently, it's an Apple Watch face that you can buy! 


https://www.watchfacely.com/face/16031403985269408

.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 24, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> I think I found it yesterday on Tumblr or Facebook without any description. Apparently, it's an Apple Watch face that you can buy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 241090https://www.watchfacely.com/face/16031403985269408
> ...


Thanks, Pink! If I had an Apple watch, that'd probably be the face I had on it right now.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 26, 2022)

There's something magical about a forest in autumn. Here in The New Forest, (it's anything but new,) 
if you are very lucky and very quiet, you might just see the deer.

But by far the most prolific animal are the New Forest ponies, so tame.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 27, 2022)

A covered bridge that burned in a fire 4 years ago:


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 27, 2022)

Say "cheese!"

It must be lunchtime.

This endearing fawn and mother needs no caption.
The New Forest is very popular, you can actually stay there.

Rent a New Forest Lodge.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Sep 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


beautiful!


----------



## Bella (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## David777 (Sep 30, 2022)

Most years, I actually go out and seriously photograph fall leaf color but have not during the pandemic nor am likely this autumn because of the drought conditions and high gas price that now is over $6/gallon here in California.  The Eastern Sierra Nevada has wonderful fall leaf color but is over 250 miles away so that would cost me over $120 in gas.  I won't post any in this fine thread that seems to be about finding other's fall leaf images on the web but once I begin publicly exhibiting my huge images on large 8k pc displays will have plenty of fall leaf images in the mix.   

On the other current thread listing things one has never done, I suspect many people have never walked about in the understory of diciduous trees in fall color. Quite an amazing sensual visual experience.   It is an easy thing to do folks and in most areas of our grand country is just a day trip drive away one might simply web search locally for.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 1, 2022)

One crop harvested and the ground is being prepared for the next..


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2022)

NC Wyeth


----------



## officerripley (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 3, 2022)

Bella said:


>


Bella, did you create this? I love it!


----------



## officerripley (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2022)

Beacon Hill, Boston, MA


----------



## Bella (Oct 3, 2022)

officerripley said:


> *Bella, did you create this? I love it!*


The artist is Allen Shaw, a Berlin-based Indian artist, illustrator, storyteller and animation filmmaker. Every year, he does a series of illustrations in autumn. Inspired by the current season this year, he decided to collect leaves, photograph them, and then add watercolor illustrations to express his love for it.

He essentially uses watercolors, but for this series, he used photography as the base. After clicking the images, he studied the character of the compositions and then started doing the figures that fit the context of the photos. Glad you enjoyed it. The one above is titled, 'Play Me A Lullaby'.

I love his work, too. Here are a few more just for you. 
Autumn Ballet​




While You Graciously Fall, I Try To Keep My Balance!​




*Peter Pan*


Six Strings​




Autumn Surfing!​




*Marilyn Are You Watching?*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2022)

Bella said:


> The artist is Allen Shaw, a Berlin-based Indian artist, illustrator, and storyteller and animation filmmaker. Every year, he does a series of illustrations in autumn. Inspired by the current season this year, he decided to collect leaves, photograph them, and then add watercolor illustrations to express his love for it.
> He essentially uses watercolors, but for this series, he used photography as the base. After clicking the images, he studied the character of the compositions and then started doing the figures that fit the context of the photos. Glad you enjoyed it. The one above is titled, 'Play Me A Lullaby'.
> 
> I love his work, too. Here are a few more just for you.
> ...


Love them all .. they are so unique!


----------



## officerripley (Oct 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Love them all .. they are so unique!


Me too, Bella, thanks for posting!


----------



## officerripley (Oct 3, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Beacon Hill, Boston, MA


So beautiful; oh to live somewhere like that.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 5, 2022)

I have trouble getting the big ones.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## David777 (Oct 5, 2022)

Although most of California hasn't much fall color, the Eastern Sierra has some nice areas though not as impressive as Rocky Mountains areas or the Appalachians.  Our areas are nearing peak per today's weekly update per link with lots of photos below.  I haven't done a fall trip since 2019 due to the pandemic, droughty conditions, and gas prices, so haven't plans for this year though there is one small grove that I've been wanting to work again that may tempt me to gamble with the long drive.

https://www.californiafallcolor.com/


----------



## Bella (Oct 6, 2022)

David777 said:


> Although most of California hasn't much fall color, the Eastern Sierra has some nice areas though not as impressive as Rocky Mountains areas or the Appalachians.  Our areas are nearing peak per today's weekly update per link with lots of photos below.  I haven't done a fall trip since 2019 due to the pandemic, droughty conditions, and gas prices, so haven't plans for this year though there is one small grove that I've been wanting to work again that may tempt me to gamble with the long drive.
> 
> https://www.californiafallcolor.com/


@David777 - The colors in the photos aren't badda boom bright, but they're beautifully subtle.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2022)

David777 said:


> Although most of California hasn't much fall color, the Eastern Sierra has some nice areas though not as impressive as Rocky Mountains areas or the Appalachians.  Our areas are nearing peak per today's weekly update per link with lots of photos below.  I haven't done a fall trip since 2019 due to the pandemic, droughty conditions, and gas prices, so haven't plans for this year though there is one small grove that I've been wanting to work again that may tempt me to gamble with the long drive.
> 
> https://www.californiafallcolor.com/


notice security risk.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> *notice security risk.*


Yes, I saw that. When I clicked the link last night the security risk warning wasn't there. When I came back today to look at the photos again, there it was.  I immediately left the page.


----------



## Bella (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 6, 2022)

​


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 6, 2022)

By Artist Kevin Walsh


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## -Oy- (Oct 6, 2022)

High Rigg in the English Lake District. A photo I took in 2019.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 6, 2022)

Algonquin Park in Autumn (where we used to go camping and canoeing with our lab).


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 9, 2022)

My phones wallpaper for the month


----------



## officerripley (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 10, 2022)

(I love gourds and squash, lol.)


----------



## Llynn (Oct 10, 2022)

Mt. Rainier, WA State. Notice how little snow is on the Mountain this year.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2022)

I took a walk in the woods this afternoon. It was pretty windy and the colored leaves were falling like rain. Then I noticed a bright maple tree. We only have about 5 sugar maples. This one is beautiful and stands by itself among all the other trees. So I went back to get the camera...


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Autumn in Seattle
> 
> View attachment 237620


Beautiful.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2022)

New Hampshire


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2022)

Vermont


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2022)

New York City


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2022)

A nicely shaped and colorful tree in my neighbor's yard.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2022)

We got our wood for the winter. We are loading it the pickup and moving it down to the stacks of wood near our backdoor. There is a sugar maple in color in the center.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2022)

The hills of Vermont where I went on a day trip 8 years ago.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 15, 2022)

Our side yard.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2022)

town park...


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 16, 2022)

Japan in Autumn


----------



## RubyK (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 17, 2022)

New Hampshire Pumpkin Festival


----------



## RubyK (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 20, 2022)

October 11th  New Hampshire.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2022)

share image


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 22, 2022)

Some of our trees are almost without leaves now


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2022)

Hamilton, Ontario


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2022)

Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 23, 2022)

Went for a walk at Aden (pronounced Adden) country park this morning.  It turned a little misty, so light not ideal, but took a couple of pics anyway.


A walk beside the river (with the wonderful name of South Ugie water).  Trees  have just started to change colour and drop their leaves.



The remains of Aden house, built in 1758.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (Oct 23, 2022)

Circleville, Ohio hosts the Circleville Pumpkin Festival every year with the worlds largest pumpkin pie and gigantic pumpkins...its a fantastic event that lasts about a week every October - everything pumpkin is celebrated, pumpkin fudge, pumpkin chili, pumpkin whatever you want:


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 23, 2022)

Here you go, @Pappy


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 24, 2022)

A long time ago, I lived near here for a short time:


----------



## officerripley (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Oct 25, 2022)

*My favourite desktop pic.*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Chet (Oct 26, 2022)

It was an unusually warm day yesterday. Here's some pics from the state park.
Boat Launch


Turtle Sanctuary


Turtle Sanctuary


Turtles sunning themselves


Wooly Bugger going for a stroll.


----------



## DebraMae (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2022)

*Marilyn Monroe, just 19 and then called Norma Jean Baker. One of a set of photographs taken in October 1945 as part of Monroe’s first modeling portfolio by photographer Andre de Dienes.

*


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 27, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *Marilyn Monroe, just 19 and then called Norma Jean Baker. One of a set of photographs taken in October 1945 as part of Monroe’s first modeling portfolio by photographer Andre de Dienes.
> 
> View attachment 246813*


Are those Doc Martens she's wearing?


----------



## officerripley (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 27, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 246917


"I'm bored stiff!"

"So am I, shall we go and run amock in in Pink Biz's prize geraniums?"


----------



## RubyK (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 27, 2022)

RubyK said:


>


"I wonder why Ruby is standing on her head?"

"It's her new fitness regime."

"I don't know about that, she'll end up with a flat head."


----------



## timoc (Oct 27, 2022)

RubyK said:


>


"Does this mean we're an item?"


----------



## RubyK (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)

timoc said:


> "I'm bored stiff!"
> 
> "So am I, shall we go and run amock in in Pink Biz's prize geraniums?"


Whaaat? Those 2 cuties don't have a mischievious bone in their bodies...unlike some other white-haired critter who shall remain nameless!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

This morning's sunrise


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 29, 2022)

Been conversing with an old buddy in Vermont. Sent me some pictures of the drive he took  5 days ago. He knows how I love fall foliage.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 30, 2022)

(c)motherofgrom via boredpanda.com


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Alizerine (Nov 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Love this one. 


hollydolly said:


>


I love this one.


----------



## Alizerine (Nov 9, 2022)

Didn't mean to say it twice but my fingers have a mind of their own. And it is worth repeating.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

Alizerine said:


> Love this one.
> 
> I love this one.


thank you.. it's the lane leading to my house... I take photos of it in the snow as well, which I've posted here in previous years..


----------



## officerripley (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 9, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Audrey II, is that you?!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Audrey II, is that you?!


I didn't know who Audrey ll is, so I looked it up. Now I can !


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

My 3 grandfurkids..


----------

